

At the UN, the Obama administration backs limits on free speech. - miked
http://weeklystandard.com/Content/Public/Articles/000/000/017/043ytrhc.asp

======
miked
This resolution bears directly on anyone who publishes on the web, as UN
resolutions have a way of becoming law. The purpose of this resolution clearly
is to try and suppress all published criticism of Islam.

Nut grafs from the article:

 _His Egyptian counterpart, Ambassador Hisham Badr . . . praised the
development by telling the Council that "freedom of expression . . . has been
sometimes misused," insisting on limits consistent with the "true nature of
this right" and demanding that the "the media must . . . conduct . . . itself
in a professional and ethical manner."

The new resolution, championed by the Obama administration, has a number of
disturbing elements. It emphasizes that "the exercise of the right to freedom
of expression carries with it special duties and responsibilities . . ." which
include taking action against anything meeting the description of "negative
racial and religious stereotyping." It also purports to "recognize . . . the
moral and social responsibilities of the media" and supports "the media's
elaboration of voluntary codes of professional ethical conduct" in relation to
"combating racism, racial discrimination, xenophobia and related
intolerance."_

~~~
theschwa
At first I was shy of upvoting the article on HN, but I hope your comment
clears up its relevancy for anyone else.

------
rmason
Boy I bet the tyrants are going to love the USA. This comes after Pelosi and
Reid are fighting efforts to have the health care bill posted online. Are they
worried people are going to read it?

------
MarkPNeyer
What the hell is going on? I don't understand why any western liberal would
give in to this bullshit.

~~~
Adam503
It's become pretty clear Obama isn't liberal.

